# Norton WinDoctor / Invalid ActiveX/COM Entries ?



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

While running Norton WinDoctor the following errors were found that could not be repaired. Does anyone know how to fix these problems:

Missing or invalid key "MailFileAtt"

Missing or invalid key "mapifvbx.object"

Missing or invalid key "mapifvbx.object.1"


----------



## jagungtelo (Jul 22, 2005)

try to to reinstall the software again it might be some file mix up or missing from the program


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you having any problems with your mail program?


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

Terrister said:


> Are you having any problems with your mail program?



I use OE and I haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I also use the Norton utilities on my computers. It seems it always finds lots of Active X problems. Most of the time it fixes all of them.

I think in this case I would ignore these. Trying to fix them may cause more problems than it fixes.


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

Terrister said:


> I also use the Norton utilities on my computers. It seems it always finds lots of Active X problems. Most of the time it fixes all of them.
> 
> I think in this case I would ignore these. Trying to fix them may cause more problems than it fixes.



Do you continuously run the "System Doctor" utility ? I do and since these errors occured the red light (instead of green) from this utility in the task bar is now always visible. Its pretty annoying having to look at that red light constantly now. I guess if these errors cannot be repaired I will just disable the "System Doctor" so I'm not constantly reminded of these errors by that red light.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

No, I never liked the System Doctor. 
Have you tried a manual repair in Windoctor when it could not fix them automatically?


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

Haven't tried the manual fix. Don't know if I'm comfortable enough to try it. I've disabled the system doctor and there are no apparent problems with anything. Its just always in the back of my head that the problems are there.


----------

